# What pads are best for young girls?



## Cinnamon

I have been wondering about it for some time now. My oldest will be 13 in July and I'm kinda expecting something to happen soon.

Now I really don't want to scare her with the "matress size" pads I use :LOL
And I really don't want to buy every pad on the marked to find out wich one is best.

What is the best brand or size for young girls, so they don't feel like there back in diapers? :LOL

Cinnamon


----------



## BelovedK

I just ordered some of those WeMoon pads from Australia in the nighttime size, I'll let you know how they are. I think super absorbency is important for young girls so they feel secure and the cloth pads usually dont feel like diapers


----------



## talk de jour

If you're not gunning for cloth, Always with wings. Be sure to get wings -- they'll crumple up in the middle if you don't have them, and that's the absolute last thing someone with a new period needs, KWIM?

hth


----------



## Cinnamon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sly Soprano*
they'll crumple up in the middle if you don't have them, and that's the absolute last thing someone with a new period needs, KWIM?


I know what you mean







Thanks for the tip!

Cinnamon


----------



## Cinnamon

~K~

I would like to know how that turns out.

Cinnamon


----------



## tabitha

how about a menstrual cup? i have never bought one for myself, but they seem comfortable and easy.

http://divacup.com/ here is one example.

tabitha


----------



## LoveChild421

They make "junior" size Always with wings- I remember liking those at that age.

I'm 21 and still intimidated by menstrual cups








:


----------



## Dar

We bought the medium and mini sizes from Chimera_dreams on ebay - Char is super-nice, and the pads come in lots of fun, funky fabrics.

I don't know about sposies...

Dar


----------



## doctorjen

I like the Kotex thin ultra with wings, too. They are very thin. I'll probably try those for dd when the time comes. I like the Always, too, but they make me itch - don't know if that's just my sensitive skin or a general problem. Some of the disposables pads tend to make a plasticy rattly type noise when you move, you'd definitely want to avoid that for a young woman, I think. The Kotex wrappers aren't plastic, either, so they don't make a lot of noise when you open them. A friend's young dd had an awful time with that - she was just sure every one in the bathroom could tell what she was doing, and she started her menses at 10, so their wasn't a lot of support from friends yet.
I can't imagine a young girl figuring out a menstrual cup, even though I think about switching myself.


----------



## katebleu

another vote for always with wings. they come in a variety of sizes (lengths) for day, night, heavy and light flow. (they even used to have a box that contained three different sizes if you can find it.) and they're super skinny so they can be packed around discreetly in backpacs and little purses. and they come in a wrap that can be reused during the disposal phase.


----------



## philomom

Our Whole Foods carries a nature care pad made of better stuff and it comes in a junior size. No wings. My dd doesn't like them. These are so soft and I use the adult sizes for myself.


----------



## BelovedK

I vote for cloth pads bc they are so much more comfortable, and not at all crinkly or diaperlike (among other reasons) I think a teen could be taught to soak and clean them at an early age. I just rinse mine in the shower and then put them in the reg wash. Many clothies have wings.


----------



## Angierae

Kotex is an good brand if you are going disposible. NEVER NEVER use ALWAYS or CAREFREE. The material on their liners gives many women a "diaper" rash. Kotex has more of a cotton feel against your skin. The LAST thing a young girl needs is her period and a rash! They have very thing super absorbancy ones with wings.


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doctorjen*
I like the Kotex thin ultra with wings, too. They are very thin. I'll probably try those for dd when the time comes. I like the Always, too, but they make me itch - don't know if that's just my sensitive skin or a general problem. Some of the disposables pads tend to make a plasticy rattly type noise when you move, you'd definitely want to avoid that for a young woman, I think. The Kotex wrappers aren't plastic, either, so they don't make a lot of noise when you open them.

 My 11 yr old Dd (who just started her period for the first time this morning!) gives the







so far to Kotex thin Ultra w/ wings too.


----------



## UnschoolnMa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Angierae*
Kotex is an good brand if you are going disposible. NEVER NEVER use ALWAYS or CAREFREE. The material on their liners gives many women a "diaper" rash. Kotex has more of a cotton feel against your skin. The LAST thing a young girl needs is her period and a rash! They have very thing super absorbancy ones with wings.

My Dd's friend got a rash from using Always. Ughh what drag that must have been.


----------



## Cinnamon

Thanks for all that info!









Now I know what to consider.

I have tried Always once and was not impressed for the same reasons as some of you mentioned here.

I will hunt for Kotex and also check out the cloth pads. I have to read up on the diva cup. I have heard about it but that's about it.

Thanks again

Cinnamon


----------



## 3girls1boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabitha*
how about a menstrual cup? i have never bought one for myself, but they seem comfortable and easy.

http://divacup.com/ here is one example.

tabitha

I bought some of these that they sold in the drugstore. They were just reusable for a few times, so probably different from the ones that you use month after month, but they were huge. Now I have used a diaphram and a cervical cap so I was familiar with how to get them in and I had given birth a couple of times, but I just could not get them in comfortably.

About pads, I am in the same situation with my oldest turning 13 this summer. But I remember that my mom (who had had a hysterectomy years before I started menstruating) only had mini pads on hand for me and no way were they enough. Because I am little she thought I wouldn't need the bigger pads.

I am thinking about making some cloth ones for my DD out of old diapers (talk about the great circle of life!), but I will just offer those as an option because I have a feeling, at least when she first starts, that they might just seem too out there for her.


----------



## BelovedK

I love that idea, maybe she would like to use the cloth diapers for nightime only, i'm sure they are very absorbent ( i use them for that purpose, though just folded)


----------



## BumbleBena

I used Kotex when I first started (I was 10) . They're good pads, but I was always worried people would know what I was doing when I used the bathroom at school. It's hard to disguise that indiscreet RIIIIIIIIIIIP and crinkly noises.







:

That's why I love cloth now.


----------



## doctorjen

Kotex has changed their wrappers and they aren't plastic now, so no more loud noise when you open them. They actually brag about having the quietest wrapper on their packages.


----------



## tabitha

3girls1boy- the kind you can buy in the store, the Instead-type cups, are not the same as menstrual cups like the diva cup and so on.

doctorjen- what's to figure out? i mean, any roadblocks some of us adult women have arent inborn, they are learned- starting from the beginning with a healthy sexual self image is the way to go!! (at least i think so...)

tabitha


----------



## lena1984

i LOVE Always Ultra thing with wings, I LOVE EM!!!!!!!!

i wish everythin well with the other choices


----------



## sevenkids

I've tried Always a few times and I always ended up with a irritating rash. Are those things made of fiberglass







: ?

Now I use either Kotex or Stayfree, but I like Kotex the best. It has a nice soft, blue wrapper!









When my 13 y/o started, she changed her pad a zillion times a day! :LOL I think, every 5 minutes or so?

I'm going to make some cloth ones for myself when I get my sewing machine fixed. Lord knows I use enough old socks! :LOL


----------



## blissful_maia

It's sort of making me cringe to hear women recommending Kotex and Always for a young girl who's just started her period. I don't know how it is in your area, but in mine it doesn't cost any more in the store for natural pads and pantiliners which are made with organic cotton (the most pesticide-sprayed crop in the world), not bleached with chlorine (a serious irritant, especially for young, sensitive skin) and without toxic, bioaccumulating ingredients added as fillers that are never going to break down in the environment. Not to mention the fact that they are much softer and more comfortable, and they come in the same styles and sizes as the big-box brand counterparts.

On another note, when your daughter is a little older, you may want to suggest the diva cup, but I have tried both sizes (one for women under 30, and one for women over 30 or women who have given birth), and I found both to be a little painful to master at first. I can't imagine a shy new woman fiddling with a silicone cup in the school bathroom. She needs to become comfortable with that aspect of herself first.

Now, I know I came off as sort of opinionated or insulting with those replies, but this is a topic I feel strongly about and have given much thought to. Sorry if I threw anyone off. In the end though, it is your daughter's choice and it may take some experimenting to figure out which is her favourite.

Good luck and give my blessings to your daughter in this sacred time in her life.

Namaste


----------



## Dar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blissful_maia*
It's sort of making me cringe to hear women recommending Kotex and Always for a young girl who's just started her period.

Me, too, although for me it's the whole idea of disposable pads. This board seems so gung-ho on the cloth diaper thing, so it's odd to me that cloth pads aren't high on people's lists.

My daughter started her period about a year ago, at 11. She picked out some nice cloth pads about 6 months before that, and then bought her more later after she knew what she liked. They've been great. We use disposables occasionally, like if we run out of clean pads, or I stash a few tampons in my purse in case I get caught away from home, but 95% of the time we both use cloth... healthier, better for the earch, and prettier, too. And no, no one has ever given my daughter a hard time about it... but then, she's pretty independent-minded and so are most of her friends.

dar


----------



## SagMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blissful_maia*
I don't know how it is in your area, but in mine it doesn't cost any more in the store for natural pads and pantiliners which are made with organic cotton (the most pesticide-sprayed crop in the world), not bleached with chlorine (a serious irritant, especially for young, sensitive skin) and without toxic, bioaccumulating ingredients added as fillers that are never going to break down in the environment.


Any particular brand names you could recommend? Dd hasn't started yet, but we've certainly talked about it. (I started at 10 and I don't think she'll be too far off.) She's already announced that she doesn't want to use cloth, but I really don't want her to use the regular disposables, for the reasons you've mentioned. Any natural brands you prefer?


----------



## blissful_maia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joan*
Any particular brand names you could recommend? Dd hasn't started yet, but we've certainly talked about it. (I started at 10 and I don't think she'll be too far off.) She's already announced that she doesn't want to use cloth, but I really don't want her to use the regular disposables, for the reasons you've mentioned. Any natural brands you prefer?

I really like Natracare. Natracare products are great because they don't feel or seem "different" from mainstream ones. They come in applicator/non-applicator tampons, pads of all sizes, pantiliners, they even have those crazy thong pantiliners. They're easy to use and as reliable as any other ones I've tried. Actually, with tampons, I've found these ones more reliable.

I can identify with a young girl not wanting to use cloth, at least not away from home. Just the changing and yu would need to store them somewhere (like in a backpack or locker) which could get kinda sketchy! :LOL

Good luck!


----------



## Dar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blissful_maia*
I can identify with a young girl not wanting to use cloth, at least not away from home. Just the changing and yu would need to store them somewhere (like in a backpack or locker) which could get kinda sketchy! :LOL

The ones Rain and I have can be folded up and snapped shut with the part with blood on it inside, so it's basically a little cloth square. It fits in a purse or pocket, no biggie.

Dar


----------



## SagMom

Thanks, blissful_maia!

Dar, I love my cloth, and agree that it's no biggie to carry them around, but dd doesn't want to start out that way. She's a bit squeemish about blood to begin with, and not good with big changes, so I want this to be as easy for her as possible. Maybe someday I'll convert her.







Personally, I can't BELIEVE how much more comfortable cloth is--wish I'd started using them sooner! But I started out in the days of thick pads with belts so maxi-thins with sticky tape was once a great thing, in my mind.


----------



## BumbleBena

You know, they still sell those maxis with belts. I saw them a few weeks ago at the store. :LOL

What kind of pads do you use that can be snapped/folded? I've made my own, so they're not that cool. Did you buy them or make them?

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack.







:


----------



## tabitha

just want to second the recommendation for natracare. there is also organic essentials brand.

when i was younger, before i got 'weird' (hehe!) i used mainstream tampons. i had terrible, mind-rending cramps and even took serious pain meds for them. when i switched to organic tampons, it was night and day- i kid you not. and that was before i was a believer.

i am not sure- i don't think girls are uncomfortable with themselves and then 'get comfortable'. i think they are always at home in their bodies unless we teach them otherwise.

tabitha


----------



## Treasuremapper

:


----------



## Azreial

: waiting for the snap up brand to be mentioned


----------



## SagMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azreial*







: waiting for the snap up brand to be mentioned


I made my own, but Glad Rags have snaps. http://gladrags.com/category/Gladrag...+Day+Pads.html


----------



## doctorjen

I wasn't referring to getting comfortable with your body type concerns, really. Before I had babies, I couldn't physically comfortably wear tampons, even, and I'm thinking it would have been hard to get the Diva cup in also. I've met a lot of young girls who also have physical discomfort trying to insert something - even with help. I haven't used the Diva, though, so maybe I'm wrong and it's really easy and comfortable to insert.








I live in an area where I'm the only weirdo even using cloth diapers for miles. I've never even met someone who cloth diapered full time (except my own mom) and certainly never met anyone IRL who used mama cloth. My dd is very shy and nervous about the whole idea of periods. I think she'd rather die than use cloth. But, we'll see. Perhaps she'll be a convert at some point.
She swims on the swim team, so we'll have to come up with some solution for that, too. She's just 10, now, but has a little pubic hair, and a few hairs under her arms so I'm guessing about a year to go.


----------



## BumbleBena

I understand about the hesitation toward using cloth. When I first heard about mama cloth, I was like, "WHOA! You can DO that?!"









Of course, now I think they're the coolest thing since sliced cheese. :LOL Thanks so much for the mention of GladRags, I will definitely check them out!


----------



## Yummymummy74

Can I just chime in and say that Freshies makes a perfect teen size pad! the petite size is perfect!


----------



## Amy_Smith_bsw

Great post! I am actually doing research for my masters thesis on preparing girls for menarche. Preteen and young teen girls, especially those of average or petite builds tend to prefer disposable pads that are thin. Wings are an acquired preference, often liked best by girls who are athletic or active or who bleed more heavily than many of their peers. I always suggest allowing a practice run -- a test drive of sorts. Why not purchase at least 3 types of pads and have her try them out without a period. She will handle the period better if she already has established a comfort level with wearing a pad and with having selected the pad she likes best. I am a bit reluctant to offer recommendations for a specific pad as it really is something of a matter of personal preference.

Since being discreet is very important to girls her age, disposables tend to be the place to start.


----------



## Ruthla

When I used sposie pads, I HATED the wings. They always seemed to get caught on my pubic hair, or the adhesive would stick to itself. I liked the kotex ultra thin longs without wings (as a size 16+ adult. I'd go for the "normal length" for a young teen.) As a teenager, I used tampons with pantyliners for backup. Much smaller and more discreet to carry around.

ETA I've never had personal experience with the "natural" brands of sposies, they weren't available when I was a teen. Just remembering my own insecurities in middle school, I can't imagine using cloth away from home when menstruating is so new. Then again, Leah's a heck of a lot more confident than I was at her age so who knows?


----------



## doctorjen

Could some of you cloth using mamas tell me where one goes to learn about cloth? Is there a board around here where such is discussed?
After this discussion, I though maybe I'd look into cloth for myself since I have such skin irritation issues. I tried looking for Dar's brand on e-bay but couldn't find them. Where do I go to find out some basic info?


----------



## Yummymummy74

Hey DoctorJen,

I learned a ton about cloth pads from Luna pads website.. its pretty informative they also sell their own brand .. they are *ok* but not my first choice.

I hate wings on disposables but find them very different on cloth.. I have used glad rags and they are a nice trim design and I love Freshies fresh moon pads.. all natural mamas sells them as well as www.freshies.ca

There is some good reviews on mama cloth at diaper pin too!

I used to be totally disgusted at the idea of cloth pads.. however after my last baby was born I developed a BAD allergy to any kind of disposable pad or tampon.. so cloth it became and wow I am sooo amazed at how simple and comfortable it is even if I could go back now I wont.

I plan to stock my daughter up with freshies RP size pads when her time comes .. shes almost 12 but I think we have a couple years yet.


----------



## Cinnamon

I have been reading all of your answers.

Thanks!


----------



## mom2fourwildones

: Just taking notes for my 11 yr old. This time is coming around soon! Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## fire_in_july

My only contribution is please do not make her uncomfortable if she prefers tampons. When I started my period, my mother thought I was "too young" for tampons and would not buy them. From day one, I *hated* pads of any sort (and still do - the only time I have ever begrudgingly worn them is post-partum). I was not going to wear the pads. I would take quarters to school and stock up on tampons from the machines in the bathrooms because that (expensive!) way to get them was the only way I had.

Anyhow, just wanted to point out that you might offer some variety of tampons in with her first choices so that if she prefers that, she can be comfortable with it.


----------



## paminmi

Hello! I have been around the Mothering site for awhile now at one board and have decided to branch out a bit. I have daughters 18 and 16 along with a 15 year old son.

Just wanted to let all of you who previously had probs with Always that they have changed the material from that plastic-type with holes to a textured fabric like material. When my daughters were younger I bought the smallest pads with wings, the package had the yellow trim. Also, the reason I like Always is that the wings are very large. I have tried the other brands and their wings are useless IMO.

Reading this thread, however, has piqued my interest though. Yes, I used cloth with some disposies on my kids (way back then) but I never thought about non-disposable pads. I sure does make sense...

Can someone answer some questions for me? How do the cloth pads absorb that much and stay thin? Heck, my poor kids had so much cloth beween their legs when they were in diapers, they looked like they just got off a horse!







I sure don't want to be like that!

Another thing--I work full time, what do you do with your pads when you are away from home? Aren't they horribly stained and difficult to clean? I know what my undies look like when my flow exceeds the absorbancy of my pads. I have fibroids so sometimes I gush and other times I have large clots (sorry for TMI).

How do you deal with the idea of sitting against wet fabric all the time? I would think that would not be too comfortable. At least with my Always pads I don't feel too icky.

Thanks so much for any info anyone would be willing to share. This is a totally new concept to me so thanks for your patience with all my questions!

Pam


----------



## AngelBee

I







www.moon-mammas.com fleece pads! Super cute and come in 4 sizes.


----------



## mpeel

Pandora Pads come in a variety of sizes and you stuff them to make them as absorbant as you need. http://www.pandoraspads.com

Also, have you considered a coming of age kit and party for her?


----------



## 13moons

You've gotten a lot of good suggestions here. Just wanted to add my two cents. My dd is 10 and she started her period in April. She prefers long pads because she had difficulty getting the pad in the right place so that she wouldn't leak over the front or back. The longer pads allow for more margin of error so to speak in the placement. She's been using sposies because all my cloth are regular or mini, but we are going to get her some of her own long cloth pads instead.


----------



## johub

I like stayfree ultrathins.
But my daughter who is 13 simply refuses to use pads at all.
I would like her to at least rotate pads and tampons (that is what I do)
And I make my own cloth pads but that is WAY WAY too kooky for a 13 year old.
It is OK for mom, but she'd be laughed out of the bathroom .
I would go with buying several different products and letting her choose.
Joline


----------



## Avena

Hi there,
If you want cloth pads www.gladrags are great.

I would NOT use or advise anyone to use "Always" or "Stayfree" or any type like that, as they contain deadly chemicals that are absorbed into your body- I've done Alot of research on this!.....
Go for Natracare they have organic cotton pads and tampons. You can find them online or at your local heath food store.

Here's a web site www.whynaturalpads.com

Good luck!


----------



## BumbleBena

Pam,

I used diaper inserts for the linings of the pads I made, which absorbs a lot and still kept the pad thin. I also used flannel to cover the pad, and it does a good job of wicking away the excess moisture. I have a small problem with clots, but it's never bothered me to use the cloth. I personally feel more comfortable with the cloth. I work full-time too, but generally my flow is light enough that I can go all day with just one pad. Granted, I teach too, so bathroom breaks are few and far between. :LOL

I'm not so sure about keeping the used pad. When I get home I just rinse mine out in the sink, and keep them damp until I have enough to wash. Maybe keeping them damp in a ziploc bag would work?

HTH


----------



## Treasuremapper

:


----------



## BCmamaof6

I would highly recommend these Freshies pads from All Natural Mamas. They are what I use & LOVE! They are what I've ordered for my (now 10 & a half year old) daughter to use when she starts her cycles. They are the best that I've tried. I used to get wicked rashes from disposables (and like the PPs Always were the absolute worst!







: )
I only use cloth diapers on my babies...why shouldn't I have the luxury of soft cloth on my tender parts, too?


----------



## Angel420

IMO and based on some 'homework', you can get cloth pads that are topped with microfleece, which actually wicks the moisture away from you and into the layers. Hemp pads are more absorbant.
If you can get some with wings that snap, when the pad is soiled you fold it in on itself into a little square. They make these great doublesided wet bags, one side for your clean ones and the other for soiled. So I guess after a day away from home you would just tend to them when you get home.
I have read that some women keep a clay pot with a lid or some type of container with a lid behind the toilet (or some other safe area) with water or a fav. solution of some type to soak them. Even more out there, you can use the water from the soak (as long as it is the plain water soak) to water your plants and get fabulous results!! Believe it or not!!!
I have a stash waiting for me but I haven't personally developed my own 'system' yet. Full time breastfeeding mama here....hope I have offered some insight.


----------



## Angel420

There is this great book I got on Amazon.com that is geared toward honoring your DD's coming of age. It's called: Moon Mother, Moon Daughter...Myths and Rituals that Celebrate a Girls Coming-Of-Age by Janet Lucy and Terri Allison

Angel


----------



## DavinaT

Posting from Ireland: Diva cups aen't available here and as far as I know have never been. In fact I had never heard of them before reading this thread. I am assuming you pour out the menstual contents when it's full, which, for me, has a serious yuk factor. As for cloth pads, these really remind me of the stories my grandmother used to tell me about having cloth pads - and she was using these way way back in the 1910's. The idea of soaking and washing cloth pads really grosses me out.
I started my periods at 11 and used always ultra with wings the first 2 times. I then switched to tampax (applicator tampons). found them easy to use, much much more comfortable, more secure and I was far more confident with them. I could play any sport I wanted, swim and wear fashionable sporty clothes without feelign self-conscious or worrying.


----------



## edelweiss3k

I started at age 9 and I used the stayfree ultrathins. I always worried the kids at school would be able to see the lines or something and these were so thin I could barely feel them. For school, to avoid embarressing














leaks, I would double up. ie..one pad mostly to the back of my panty and then another partially over that one and to the front. Then as a teen I used the same method with the 'stayfree ultrathin long overnights' ; covered my whole panty!







Always brand would cause me to breakout







.


----------



## 13moons

my cloth pads are hemp and yes, they are very absorbant. I don't have a wet bag but if I know I'm going to be out for a while, I just bring a ziploc with me. No problems.


----------



## sagewinna

I have used a cute ice bicket with a lid to keep the soiled pads in until I could wash them...


----------



## CajunMama

When I started at 10, I would have been mortified to use cloth. Now, however, it is just about all I use. They are soooo much more comfortable.

I use the MOE pads, topped with fleece. They are awesome. Since I still have a little one in diapes, I just throw then in the pail. I have had no problems with staining. And the PUL wings are awesome. They snap into a little square like some of the PP mentioned.

Here is a descriptionand pictures of what I have.

http://buttercupbaby.com/shop/html/M...iety-Pack.html


----------



## Bufomander

:
i'd like to start trying alternatives to disposable pads, but haven't gotten there yet.


----------



## MrsMoe

I always hated Always brand because they are covered in plastic and my skin reacts badly. I was always a fan of Kotex or Stayfree brands and the thin ones are just as absorbent as the thick ones. Then again, I am typically a tampon user.


----------



## mom2jolakeil

You guys are so awesome! I didn't even have to ASK my questions and you have answered them!!









BTW, I think I'm ok posting where I got my cloth pads and Diva cup, right? Anyway, if I can't just delete it. She's a WAHM and I got my order within a few days - which was awesome! She included 3 cloth pads with my Diva cup and it cost less than other places!! http://rhythmandbluespads.com/


----------



## reeseccup

My dd (6) was looking at my cloth stash and said " when i get bigger i'd love it if you made me pretty pads like yours mom".







i gushed and said i'd be thrilled to make her special girly pads just for her.

now, who knows how it'll be when she does need them, but i will make her a stash, with pretty fabric of her choosing, to use. my mother only had HUGE stayfree maxi-pads in the house when i started. i was a petite 11 yr old







and was mortified to use them. 'course this was MANY moons ago LOL and dd is being raised so much differently than i was. by the time i was making money, i started buying tampons. I wouldn't now, but if i did i'd use the natural kinds and if my dd wanted to use them i'd only get the natural kinds for her.


----------



## lilyka

I will probably give my dd cloth. I really feel tampons are bad for you in sio many ways, even the organic coton ones.

I won't be opposed to her having a menstral cup but I can't imagine a 10 year old being able/willing to navigate that but that is up to her.

She is pretty comfortable with cloth because it is what I use and since she is not in school it isn't like she is going to have a huge idea how other people do it and she isn't going to be messing around with it in the school bathrooms.
As for what pads are good for teens I have seen the ones that snap into the sruare and those are cool. i have some Schnoogly ones that are really thin (cotton on top, hemp in the middle and PUL on the bottom - no wings adding bulk) I also ordered soem from sweetcheeks and notice they have a teen size.

even as a teen though from my first period I had an insanely heavy flow nd would often leak. the always with wings were such a God send. I remember how excited my mom was when she went to get pads and they had ones with wings. I culd sopak a super in a few hours though and that was the biggest size they had. It wa shumiating. the sound of the paper and plastic haunted me for years. I had actually made getting into the wrappers quietly a science. (apparently I am not the only one) that is something I really like about cloth. My bag is quiet, my pads are quiet. the whole precess is quiet. Even the bag I carry them in just loks like a make up bag and doesn't screem "pads and such in here" I will probably get some samples of cloth for my dd to try. see what she likes. and then when she starts ordering her a set and a happytushies bag of her choosing. We really can't afford disposables anyway so I hope she can deal with cloth at least while at home. Seeing as how she has been raised with it it shouldn't even strike her as a little odd.

thinnes was also a my biggest concern. I was convinced everyone could see the bulk through my pants. the ultra thins came out right after I started my period. I remember panicing thinking those wouldn't hold anything :LOL seriously I cried but they were all I had and my mom had already left for work. The cloth i have are not any thicker than my always. That is nice.


----------



## lilyka

I also wanted to mention thatif you think you are going to go with disposables I would contact the company and see if they have samples. most do. get on thier mailing lists. they are always sending out samples of new products. but a lot also have "welcome to your period" sample packs with one or two of all thier products.


----------



## Sarabrooke

Sometimes it is hard to find out what size she will need, until she actually has her period for the first time. I started out really light and then after a couple of months turned heavy, so she might need diffrent ones. Good Luck!!
Sara


----------



## Lexi B

I started my period when I was 13 (i'm 15 now) and it was hard for me bc I was considered a "late bloomer" because of it. When I first started my mom wouldn't let me use tampons because I was too young and you csn lose your b=virginity from them but that's just a myth. I like using always infinity and radiant. I have tried to use a menstrual cup but I couldn't figure it out. Also if you are having problems with cramps and acne then you might want to talk to your parents about birth control. Most parents don't like the idea though. There Is also an alternative that does everything without preventing pregnancy. Hope this helped some.


----------



## AuntNi

My daughter likes the ones from Mom and Me Creations. http://www.mom-and-me-creations.com/ClothMom.html

She also steals mine from Perfect Pads, but unfortunately that company was sold and I can't seem to buy more.

Always gives me horrible diaper rash, ugh! DD tried several store-bought brands last year, but kept going back to cloth.


----------



## SweetSilver

What a great thread to resurrect. Following.


----------



## SweetSilver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blissful_maia*
> 
> It's sort of making me cringe to hear women recommending Kotex and Always for a young girl who's just started her period. I don't know how it is in your area, but in mine it doesn't cost any more in the store for natural pads and pantiliners which are made with organic cotton (the most pesticide-sprayed crop in the world), not bleached with chlorine (a serious irritant, especially for young, sensitive skin) and without toxic, bioaccumulating ingredients added as fillers that are never going to break down in the environment. Not to mention the fact that they are much softer and more comfortable, and they come in the same styles and sizes as the big-box brand counterparts.


I'm not sure this poster is around any more, but making general comment. When I do use disposables, I use the Kotex because of one reason: GLUE. The last time I use the organic brands, they had 3 thin stripes of glue that cause the pad to bunch up and shift and move and wad up and ACK! How much does glue cost, anyway? (Always gives me a rash and Stayfree is scented--blech...)

My poor daughter watches me use our old small prefold diapers for my heavy days at home and at night (the heaviest nights with a sposie underneath). I have got to get myself some nicer cloth ones so she's not scared when her time comes.


----------



## chickabiddy

We tried a bunch of cloth pads and my daughter's favorites are New Moon Pads, specifically the winged Ultra pads in Light: http://www.newmoonpads.com/Ultra.html .


----------



## tabitha

My daughter is 9 now, and I have given this much more thought recently. I use a menstrual cup and have for years, but recently I broke out the cloth pad stash because I am about to give birth and need them postpartum. The cup is so effective and easy to use for me that I never use pads as backup, but I have a large stash I made for my last birth.

I don't think my daughter is near her time, but you never know. I have had this conversation with many other moms of similarly aged girls recently. I think it is important to remember that our children are not us. So when we think about our parents handing us a menstrual cup or cloth pads we might think that would have been overwhelming or gross to us. But our daughters are not us. They have seen us do things differently from the beginning. They have seen us make choices for the environment, perhaps, or for personal comfort, not to be like everyone else. They have (hopefully) seen that we are not uncomfortable with our bodies and that we would not be ashamed for someone to hear the sound of our personal hygiene product through a public restroom stall. (I find this disturbing and sad.)

I hope to help my daughter make her first cloth pads. I am also open to her trying a menstrual cup and am hopeful she will find it as useful as I have. Sometimes in conversation the idea that a young girl might not be comfortable inserting one has come up. That may be so, but again, remember that they are not us. We don't have to assign issues to them because we had them. It is our job to be there, listening and observant, to see who they are and meet them there. If disposable products are something she would prefer to try, we will use organic compostable. But we don't regularly use disposable anything, so I don't expect her to desire those.


----------



## SweetSilver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tabitha*
> 
> I think it is important to remember that our children are not us. So when we think about our parents handing us a menstrual cup or cloth pads we might think that would have been overwhelming or gross to us. But our daughters are not us. They have seen us do things differently from the beginning. They have seen us make choices for the environment, perhaps, or for personal comfort, not to be like everyone else. They have (hopefully) seen that we are not uncomfortable with our bodies and that we would not be ashamed for someone to hear the sound of our personal hygiene product through a public restroom stall. (I find this disturbing and sad.)


And they are able to have ongoing conversations about what is happening, hopefully. I know many of the problems I faced could have been different had I felt I could *talk* to an adult. I'm sure that wasn't all my prudish mother's fault-- I was the youngest of 3 girls and my older sisters teased me about every little change: breast buds, my first genuine swear word, my first real crush. I hated all that.

Thankfully my 9yo is showing signs of being different. She's getting breast buds, and we talk openly about problems of chafing or discomfort. She loves her little bralets we found to help ease this problem. She *talks* about what's happening to her. I know menses is a different level of development, but the early signs show that she is in for a much more easeful transition that I had to make.


----------



## Piglet68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DavinaT*
> 
> As for cloth pads, these really remind me of the stories my grandmother used to tell me about having cloth pads - and she was using these way way back in the 1910's. The idea of soaking and washing cloth pads really grosses me out..


You have children and are grossed out by this? I find that odd. After giving birth and changing diapers and getting puked on and newborn explosive poops, well....body fluids really don't phase me, lol.

My daughter has seen me using cloth pads since she was in cloth diapers. It never occurred to her to use disposable pads - in fact she thinks the idea of disposables is just gross (so do I - they are full of plastics, use up Earth's resources to make for one use, and end up in landfills by the millions).

She started out with Lunapads, (one of the founders was an MDC mama way back when her kids were babies) which are great for DD because they are relatively thin and she can customize absorbancy to her flow by adding inserts if needed. We have a little bucket in the bathroom that she puts them in when soiled and since i use pads myself and we generally cycle together we just soak them together, rinse and then toss in the wash.

And there is no reason why they can't be discreet. Lunapads makes a lovely little "wet bag wallet" with two zippered compartments - one for clean and one for soiled. Mind you, my DD has no issues around menstruation and doesn't feel the need to keep it some big secret, but regardless it's not like she couldn't be discreet if she wanted to.

I would also like to put in a plug for Homestead Emporium's lovely bamboo velour pads. The heavier flow ones are thicker and require a more thorough soaking, so DD doesn't use them. But I love them for myself.


----------



## One_Girl

I have a child and work in childcare and cloth pads gross me out also. Blood is just nasty to me in a way that other body fluids just aren't. I did talk to my dd about them in a neutral way but she was also disgusted so we didn't go that route. She chose tween kotex pads and loves them.


----------



## grethel

I think I've mentioned this before in other threads about teens and menstruation, but sometimes an issue with menstrual cups isn't that they're not willing to use them, but that they can't. My teen's been interested in using a cup since she started her period at 13. I first got her one of the brand I use, though the smaller size, and she couldn't get it in no matter how hard she tried. We tried in the shower, using lubricant, etc. No dice. So I shopped around and found the one that was smallest, shortest and most flexible. Still a no. She is 16 now and mentions that she hopes someday she'll be able to use a cup. Maybe after she becomes sexually active? We don't know if it's the hymen getting in the way.

About cloth pads -- for her, she didn't like using them at school because she has a heavy flow and needing to keep all of the soiled ones in a wetbag in her backpack was uncomfortable. She was worried boys might see the wetbag, that there might be leakage, odor, etc. It was just not workable for her. But at home she likes them a lot.

So even if our girls are comfortable with their bodies and more aware of health and environment issues, there might still be impediments. Doesn't mean we shouldn't make them aware of all of their options, of course!


----------



## Tigerchild

My daughter had only seen cloth pads and menstrual cups growing up (I don't use disposables). However, when she started her period at 10 she wanted disposables both at school and at home. I felt it was extremely important for me to *honor* her choices for her own body.

She tried a lot of different brands (you can get samples with first-period stuff), but she really liked the Kotex tween U when she first started (they're smaller, so fit her clothing better) and still likes the Kotex U brand (though prefers the regular maxis now that she's 12 because she doesn't have to change them as much as she started to have to with the tween ones when her flow got regular (and she inherited my heavy flow). She doesn't as of yet have any interest in tampons.

Eventually I hope she'll move to cloth, and I did (privately) roll my eyes at the U stuff, it's a total marketing thing. But for me, it was more important for her to feel in control of her choices in this regard than for me to get preachy or push my agenda. She likes the look of some of my pads, I have crazy colors and fabrics too, and she knows I'm willing to buy them for her if/when she wants them--but as far as I am concerned, she gets to make those decisions for herself.


----------



## AuntNi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tigerchild*
> 
> But for me, it was more important for her to feel in control of her choices in this regard than for me to get preachy or push my agenda. She likes the look of some of my pads, I have crazy colors and fabrics too, and she knows I'm willing to buy them for her if/when she wants them--but as far as I am concerned, she gets to make those decisions for herself.


Exactly! I was open to whatever DD wanted to do. I got her probably half a dozen different kinds of disposables, because I never dreamed she would want to use cloth at school. But she asked about my cloth, then my cloth all started disappearing out of my drawer!







Now she uses a combo of Natracare tampons and cloth pads.


----------



## chickabiddy

My daughter was most familiar with cloth pads, since that's what I use. I bought her a selection of paper pads and cloth pads and tampons, and told her I would buy her whatever she preferred. She chose cloth: I was not involved with the decision except to answer questions (which is, IMO, exactly the way it should have been).


----------



## Bufomander

Glad this thread was resurrected, my almost 10 yo dd and I have been having a fun morning talking about it all and looking at websites.

How much correlation have any of you seen between the age you started menstruating and when your dd started?


----------



## chickabiddy

I was 10, my daughter was 10.


----------



## stormborn

I found a nice "starter kit" the other day that comes with an assortment of disposable pads (25 I think) with sweets, tea, a carry case, etc. Can't link on my phone but the site was bonjourjolie.com. It hasn't arrived yet but I'll update when it does. Nice idea; I really didn't want to buy a dozen boxes esp since I've used cloth ones forever so I have no idesa what's good. I'll probably get some cloth too, don't know if she'll use them (I wouldn't have wanted to wash any at her age) but I'd like for it to be an option.


----------



## SweetSilver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bufomander*
> 
> How much correlation have any of you seen between the age you started menstruating and when your dd started?


And I was wondering if there is a correlation between when a girl starts breast development and when she starts menstruating. For me, I started breast development just before 10, menses just before 13. DD9 started developing just before her 9th birthday.


----------



## CheriK

Perfect thread! Would you believe this is exactly why I'm here today? DD (12) started her first period yesterday. I'd given her a basket of products about a year ago - cloth pads, a small menstrual cup, various disposable pads & tampons(which I.had to mooch off friends - tough when your "tribe" includes mostly nursing moms & modern hippies ;-). I've only used cloth & a cup since college, so that's all she's seen around the house. She's been wearing panty liners for a few months & will use cloth, but prefers the disposable. She says the cloth slip around. Maybe because her underwear is smaller & they're designed for a bigger body? Although she's grown a ton in the past few months, we're all small & she's only a slender 4'10".

Anyhow, we picked up some boxes of Kotex U "tween" (yes, agree w Tigerchild, I was also doing some major eye rolling re the marketing). Have to say, I was horrified at how much the stuff costs - do women who use disposable really spend $25+ a month on sanitary products? I've honestly never bought, as I went from using disposables that my.mom bought to.using cloth 20+ years ago. I'm planning on having her help me make some smaller width cloth & see if we can find something she'll like. I want her to use what she's comfortable with, but from my budget standpoint I hope I can get at least partial cloth use!

And I'm not sure if I was 12.5 or 13.5 when I started (remember Thanksgiving. . .), so either exactly the same age or she's a year younger. And breast development about 2 years ago, pubic hair (which I understand to be a more closer marker) in the last 6 months.

Stormborn, thanks for the website w the starter kit. I'd like her to have some otherbrands to try. I've seen Hello Flo (monthly subscription box) has a starter kit, but they use only one brand.


----------



## Polliwog

$25 a MONTH? I spend about $5.


----------



## MarineGurl020412

I believe it is said that around 2yrs difference between when breasts beginning to appear and the onset of menses.


----------



## One_Girl

If you are having to spend $25 a month on your dd's pads I suggest calling a pediatrician or gynecologist to talk about the flow. A heavy flow that lasts more than ten days is something that is cause for concern. They were very non-invasive when my dd went in. My dd was having extremely heavy periods when she first started them and even then we only went through two boxes of the tween pads. Once she got used to using pads I was able to switch her over to regular sized cheaper kotex.


----------



## k12grantham

Well i am 12 and i use u by Kotex ultra thin and they are very comfortable! So i suggest this!


----------



## seacatnp

I love Luna pads:

https://lunapads.com

they usually have a teen starter kit. Both of my teen girls started on these pads. My 14 yr old still wears them and or tampons. My, almost 13 year old wears cloth pads at home but prefers organic disposable pads at school - b/c it feels too hard to put the used pads in the pouch and back to her locker without anyone noticing. but both say cloth feel the best. And i agree. I also bought them peri bottles to use with warm water to rinse over the toilet when they go to the bathroom (during the time they're wearing pads). it's very refreshing and keeps them fresh and clean.

I have tried several brands of cups and hated a few of them. they got stuck and were incredibly painful to get to release! I've talked to several women who've had the same experience. I found a company that has a cup i love! it's much softer and i've never had that painful stuck problem happen and i've used this brand for years. I also found that you need to measure how long your vagina is from cervix to entrance in order to see if you need large or small. I was surprised to find that i needed a small - even though i've had a vaginal birth. This brand uses a much softer, more flexible silicone in their cups. the only downside is that they're made in Sweden (i think) and shipping takes weeks.

http://www.ladycup.eu

the main thing is to talk to your daughter about her choices and I think giving different options is good. she'll find what works for her.

Seacat


----------



## krasavitsa87

How do you ladies do the wash? I rinse mine out in a sink and hang out to dry. Then I machine wash them with my regular laundry. If/when my DD starts to use cloth pads, I would like to make the process simple for her. Should I get a soak bucket? I am a bit grossed out by this idea though. If you use the bucket, do you rinse at all? Do you do a separate load with just bloody pads? Do you mix your pads with your daughters'? My daughter does her laundry separately, should she be in charge of washing her pads too? She is 11 and isn't menstruating yet.
Thanks for any wisdom!


----------



## MeepyCat

I wouldn't sign a teenager up for cloth padsunless she was really into it. The logistics of a school day with cloth in junior high just sound really tough. I'd be inclined to recommend disposable products while she figures out her preferences.

My mom had really strong pad-only preferences when my period started. It took me ages to switch to tampons, and caused stupid amounts of tension. These preferences are so personal, and they can make a kid so uncomfortable.


----------



## chickabiddy

I bought my child a wide variety of cloth and disposable pads and tampons and told her the choice was entirely hers and I would gladly buy whatever she wanted, and she chose cloth. She has used disposable while traveling and was happy to get back to cloth. She refuses to even try tampons. This doesn't really matter, but I feel the need to clarify that it IS her choice.

We each have a covered container for pads. I do not rinse or pre-treat the pads. We choose dark colors and patterns so staining does not show, and neither of us really cares about staining anyhow. I wash pads separately from other laundry (sometimes I'll throw in kitchen rags too) -- cold rinse, hot wash with oxyclean and baking soda, double rinse. My daughter's and my periods seem to have synched up so I will wash our pads together.


----------

